# Should I let him flare??



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello! I have my male Betta (Fabio) and I was wondering is it good to put a mirror up to him and let him flare and stuff? Or does it just wear him out? lol. I want him to live. He finally ate today. I think I had been feeding him too much. ANYWAYS! Is it good to let him flare up at himself and swim around his bowl? Or is that just what people do? ANOTHER WORDS!? (Mad at herself) lol. Is it beneficial to the fish?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

flare him once and a while to improve him colors and fins but not for long or you'll wear him out. I just got my betta(mortimer) and i'm going to buy a mirror for him ASAP to emprove his color and give him a flaring workout


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya always remember to romove the mirrow, if you keep 2 betta tanks near each other, put a small paper between, always!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It won't wear him out, but could make it hard to get him to flare on demand. He will stop flarring when he gets tired. Its good exercise for them.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I let mine flare at each other for about 15 min everyday. It's good exercise, and makes their fins stronger. I don't let them see each other all the time because then it's hard to get them to flare, and one of mine will eat his tail if he can see the others all the time.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I teach mine to flare when the cards are removed so they flare at shows, but you can let him flare all the time if you want. It will not hurt him.


RC


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I'll just let him flare every now and then. I flare when I feed my 10 gallons now. Thanks again! :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I flare when I feed my 10 gallons now.


You flare at him?
lol jk I got your point


----------

